# Gateway 2000 Computers



## allanwcoty (Feb 20, 2009)

There have been discussions on scrapping and re-use so I figured I would ask anybody that knows computer systems if the below listed comp. had rebuild potential or just better off as scrap?

Gateway 2000 P5-200
" " P6-200
" " P6-200 XL
Thanks and Have a Great Day. allan


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 20, 2009)

Allan,
I think that depends on alot, like who would be using it andfor what. 
And you say "rebuild potential"- What condition are you starting with?
Parts and time factors have to be considered if you plan on any profit.
Also if you are to be selling it, if there is a market in your area for older stuff. I try to keep the newer complete towers to test them. But selling older stuff is hard when you can get an unbelievable system for under $500. I usually giveaway decent newer and working stuff to people who need it, than to scrap it for the little bit of metals in them. Just let them
know you want the older junk stuff. Or trade off the newer and working stuff for the older junk that makes us happier.
There are ads around here with people looking for cases with
XP registration # decals for $25 each.
Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 20, 2009)

Pentium 200 PC's can't be used for much anymore. I have scrapped a bunch over the years as they don't have the same resale value for parts as the big MFG's like IBM or CPQ would. It's not wise to resell cases with COA's or the COA's themselves. Microsoft will shut you down in a New York minute for doing that. I once had a Dean of a college that liked to say "A word to the wise is usually sufficient".


----------



## allanwcoty (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I've never thought that much of Gateway so they're on for demolition/entertainment tonight. Have a great day. allan


----------



## Chumbawamba (Mar 1, 2009)

GloryCloud, I could be wrong but I think it's perfectly legal to sell Microsoft product COAs as long as you are the original purchaser (i.e. you are legally allowed to transfer your license). I believe this has already been settled in the Supreme Court (in the US at least) but there may have been more recent rulings that changed the game as I seem to recall there was some action on that within the past few years.

Still, it doesn't stop many people from selling them in the gray market, including me.


----------



## istari9 (Mar 2, 2009)

In the world of Microsoft, the user has a license to use the software in question. The user can only use the COA on the machine it was on at the time of purchase. The software belongs to Microsoft and transfers are not allowed. Check out the piracy laws and rules on the Microsoft pages. IE if you plan on selling transferred COA's then plan on a visit from the FBI and loss of all your computer systems... I know I have seen my competition fall under the hammer of Microsoft’s policies. O and don't forget the $10,000 per title and the shop gets a $200,000 fine as well. I used to tell the customers for the cost of the fines I would install anything they wanted.

Ray


----------

